# UK Driving Licence / + Venezuelan Licence



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Guys

I have a full UK clean driving licence...is that valid in Dubai?
My wife has a full clean Venezuelan Licence...is that valid?

Cheers

E


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Your wife will have to do driving lessons.

As for you, do you have an European passport? In theory your license and passport must be from the same country, but a few people have reported they've been able to exchange a UK/USA license, and sometimes from some european countries, for a UAE one.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Your wife will have to do driving lessons.
> 
> As for you, do you have an European passport? In theory your license and passport must be from the same country, but a few people have reported they've been able to exchange a UK/USA license, and sometimes from some european countries, for a UAE one.


Yep...I have European Passport, as does my wife, AND she holds a Venezuelan passport too


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If your wife can get a Spanish license before you guys move here, she should. That could save her from doing the driver lessons here!! (annoying and tedious process, not to mention costly).

UK license + UK passport should be pretty straighforward, you just go to the RTA, bring pictures, pay some money and walk out with a UAE drivers license. UK license + Spanish passport should also be ok, you may need to ask different people or go to different RTA offices until you get a positive response. But Venezuelan license + UK/Spain passport will mean driving lessons for sure.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> If your wife can get a Spanish license before you guys move here, she should. That could save her from doing the driver lessons here!! (annoying and tedious process, not to mention costly).
> 
> UK license + UK passport should be pretty straighforward, you just go to the RTA, bring pictures, pay some money and walk out with a UAE drivers license. UK license + Spanish passport should also be ok, you may need to ask different people or go to different RTA offices until you get a positive response. But Venezuelan license + UK/Spain passport will mean driving lessons for sure.


Hi Lizzy..crossed wires LOL...She has Vz Licence + Vz passport...any good?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Eamon said:


> Hi Lizzy..crossed wires LOL...She has Vz Licence + Vz passport...any good?


Nope  she'll have to do the driving lessons unfortunately.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Nope  she'll have to do the driving lessons unfortunately.


OMG!!! And how hard is that?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Not hard really, just annoying. Google the different driving schools (Belhasa, Emirates Driving School etc) for more info. She'll have to do a minimum of 20 lessons, should take around 2 weeks to complete, prices vary from school to school but expect to pay around 2000 dhs for the lessons, lectures, exams, etc.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Not hard really, just annoying. Google the different driving schools (Belhasa, Emirates Driving School etc) for more info. She'll have to do a minimum of 20 lessons, should take around 2 weeks to complete, prices vary from school to school but expect to pay around 2000 dhs for the lessons, lectures, exams, etc.


Apologies Lizzy, as I know its getting late where you are..but what if she has an International Driving licence too??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Eamon said:


> Apologies Lizzy, as I know its getting late where you are..but what if she has an International Driving licence too??


Nope no good, she may be able to hire a car on that one if she's on a tourist visa, but as soon as she's got the residence visa stamped on her passport, she will have to get the UAE license to drive legally here.


----------

